# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  European Pride [Nils Holgersson, Nettuno, Hermes, Hermes V]

## Roi Baudoin

Προς τους καλούς φίλους Ellinis, Έσπερο, Sea Serenade, Αppia 1978, paroskayak, dimitris, scoufgian, vinman, mastrovasilis και για οποιονδήποτε μπορεί να ενδιαφέρεται για ένα παλιό πλοίο που δεν ταξίδεψε καθόλου εκείνη τη χρονιά.
Ταξίδεψε, βέβαια, την επόμενη χρονιά με το όνομα "Hermes" και τα σινιάλα της Access Ferries του Βαλσαμή.
Ένα όμορφο πλοίο που πέρασε και από τα χέρια των αδελφών Αρκουμάνη με το όνομα "European Pride" και κάποτε πήγε και στη Χίο να μεταφέρει φορτηγά.

Εδώ στο Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας το φθινόπωρο του 1998 με τα σινιάλα της LIONS FERRIES.

Το NETTUNO στον Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας ΙΙ.jpg

Το NETTUNO στον Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά Roi, με έστειλες αδιάβαστο τώρα. Ρε το Nettuno.....τελικά είχε ταξιδέψει για τη LIONS ή το είχαν αφήσει στο "περίμενε"?

----------


## esperos

Πράγματι  δεν  ταξίδεψε  ως  NETTUNO  γιατί  έπεσε  θύμα  ''οικογενειακού  καβγά''.

----------


## Ellinis

Σπάνιες φωτογραφίες φίλε Αντώνη. Υπάρχει και κάποια φωτο που να φαίνονται τα σινιάλα που είχε στο φουγάρο του;

----------


## nautikos

Αν δεν με απατα η μνημη μου το σινιαλο ηταν ενα κοκκινο ''L'' με ενα κιτρινο λιονταρι μεσα του.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σύντομα θα βρεθεί καλέ μου φίλε αυτό που ζητάς.

Ας δούμε τώρα κάτι που πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ όμορφο.
Πεζοπόρος αναζητούσα κατάλληλη γωνία για να φωτογραφίσω τα πλοία του Νέου Μώλου Δραπετσώνας.
Ανεβαίνοντας, λοιπόν, ψηλά στο Πέραμα βρήκα μια γωνιά και από εκεί βγήκαν κάποιες φωτογραφίες που παρουσιάζουν ενδιαφέρον.

Ανάμεσα στα πλοία που υπήρχαν εκείνο το απόγευμα του 1998 (ή του 1997) στο νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας ήταν το "Jupiter" ("Adria ή Anatolia Ferries"), το περίφημο "Bosporus" (Anatolia Ferries"), το "Mir" (το παλιό "Vergina"), το "Nettuno" και το "Ποσειδωνία" της ΕΛΜΕΣ.

Εδώ, λοιπόν, το "Nettuno", το "Mir" (το παλιό "Vergina") και το "Ποσειδωνία" της ΕΛΜΕΣ.
Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να είναι τον Απρίλη του 1998 (αυτό, όμως, με επιφύλαξη).

Θα ανεβάσουμε και τις υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους.

Στο Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας II.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Το ΝΕΤΤUNO κατά την μετονομάσία του στο λιμένα του Ικονίου και αργότερα στο νέο μώλο. Διακρίνεται αχνά το κόκκινο σινιάλο στο φουγάρο.Προγήθηκαν τα ονόματα HERMES (φωτό απο Ηγουμενίτσα) και HERMES V (φωτό απο λιμένα Ηρακλέους) της Acces Ferries.
NETTUNO.jpg

NETTUNO 001.jpg

HERMES.jpg

HERMES V 001.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό και αν είναι φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## sea_serenade

a. molos, είσαι ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Μία παρατήρηση μόνο: Τα ονόματα HERMES/HERMES V *δεν προηγήθηκαν* αλλά ακολούθησαν του NETTUNO.

----------


## a.molos

Εχεις δικιο, ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση. Οταν δεν σημειώνεις ημερομηνιες πίσω απο τις φωτό, αυτά παθαίνεις!

----------


## a.molos

Να συμπληρώσω 2 ακόμη φωτογραφίες. Η μία είναι η μοναδική που βρήκα στο αρχείο μου με τα σινιάλα της LIONS FERRIES -δυστυχώς μακρινή & θολή- και η άλλη σαν EUROPEAN PRIDE στο Πλατυγιάλι.

LIONS FERRIES.jpg

EUROPEAN PRIDE 001.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Ουαουυυυυυυυυυ.........άπαιχτες ειδικά η δεύτερη με τα Α.Α. στην τσιμινιέρα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε για μια ακόμα φορά τον καλό φίλο Α. Μώλο.
Και να του αφιερώσουμε, τιμής ένεκεν, μια φωτογραφία από την Ηγουμενίτσα.
Το "Ερμής" στην Ηγουμενίτσα το καλοκαίρι του 1999 με τα σινιάλα της Access Ferries.
Βέβαια, το πλοίο αυτό ταξίδεψε κανονικά εκείνο το καλοκαίρι.
Μια ιδέα είναι να μεταφερθούν σε δικό του θέμα τα μηνύματα που αφορούν το πλοίο ως "European Pride", "Ερμής" και "'Ερμής V".  

Το Ερμής στην Ηγουμενίτσα.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραία φότο Roi και ωραίο βαπόρι κρίμα που δεν έπιασε
αυτό πίσω το Athens είναι ε??

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου έχεις φοβερό μάτι.
Φυσικά και είναι το "Athens Express" με το οποίο είχαμε, μόλις, γυρίσει από την Ιταλία.
Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι-Ηγουμενίτσα για ένα capuccino στο Μπάρι και μια βόλτα στην παλιά πόλη.
Ταξίδι-αστραπή, αλλά γεμάτο από όμορφες εικόνες που σιγά σιγά θα τις δούμε όλοι μαζί.

----------


## Νικόλας

ε ότι μυρίζει ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ το πιάνει το οπτικό πεδίο :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
πάντως αυτά ήταν  ταξίδια με ωραία βαπόρια που χέρεσε να βλέπεις με ανοιχτά καταστρώματα και δεν σημαζεύεται ανυπομονούμαι να δούμε κιάλες
απ το όμορφο ταξίδι σου

----------


## sea_serenade

Απόσπασμα απο την ¶δεια Απόπλου του πλοίου. Έτσι, για να πάρουμε και μια γεύση απο τα γραφειοκρατικά του θέματος....

Hermes.jpg

----------


## esperos

Και  μία  ασπρόμαυρη  προσθήκη

NETTUNO.jpg

----------


## Στέφανος

χθές βράδυ κατά την διάρκεια "ανασκαφών" βρήκα αυτή την φωτό.

σόρρυ για την ποιότητα αλλά από σκανάρισμα γενικώς δεν ... [και ειδικώς από γκλόσσυ χαρτί και με το πολυμηχάνημά μου ...]

ep2.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Τι λες τώρα ρε φίλε, μια χαρά σκαναρισμα έκανες. Για συνέχισε τις ανασκαφές σου, κάτι μου λέει οτι θα βγάλεις "λαβράκια"!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ καλή Στέφανε, το πλοίο περνάει τον ισθμό σε ένα ταξίδι προς τον Τσεσμέ. 
Τότε η γραμμή ήταν στα φόρτε της, μιας και οι Τούρκοι της Γερμανίας δεν είχαν άλλη εναλλακτική για να πάνε στην πατρίδα τους λόγο του εμφύλιου στη πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβία.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Acess Ferries είναι η εταιρεία από την οποία ναυλώνει η νελ το European Express;*

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστά! Του Θανάση Βαλσαμή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

EUROPAFARJAN IV.jpgHERMES V..jpg
Πηγή: shipspotting

Aς ξαναθυμηθούμε αυτό το όμορφο γερμανικό σκαρί που σχεδιαστικά ήταν εξέλιξη του ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

Να το δούμε και ως HERMES V, δεμένο στο Νέο Μόλο τον Μάη του 2003.
Είχε μόλις γυρίσει από ένα ξεχειμώνιασμα στην Ελευσίνα και λίγες μέρες αργότερα ξεκόνησε την τελευταία του σεζόν στη γραμμή Πρίντεζι-Τσεσμέ.
Τον Αύγουστο πουλήθηκε για σκραπ και 22 Οκτωβρίου έφθασε στο Αλανγκ για να διαλυθεί.

hermes v 5-03.jpg

----------

